# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Plataforma del Tajo pide que no se autorice un nuevo trasvase al Segura

## sergi1907

Mié, 06/02/2013

EFE

Las plataformas en defensa de los ríos Tajo y Alberche de Toledo y Talavera han solicitado a la Comisión de Explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura que, en su próxima reunión, no autorice el envío de agua de la cabecera del Tajo a la cuenca del Segura. 

Según afirman las plataformas en un comunicado, la situación de la cabecera del Tajo (al 24 % de su capacidad), y las altas reservas de la cuenca del Segura (56 %), que garantizan todas las demandas de la propia cuenca, deben hacer desistir al Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente de "asestar una nueva puñalada" a las reservas del Tajo. 

Desde la plataforma, que informa también de que la reunión de la Comisión de Explotación del primer trimestre de 2013 prevista para hoy ha sido aplazada hasta una próxima fecha, califican de "saqueo" los envíos de agua. 

Apuntan que el pasado año hidrológico 2011/12 entraron en Entrepeñas y Buendía 360,90 hectómetros cúbicos y se trasvasaron 386,19 hm3, es decir, se trasvasó el 107,00 % de lo que entró. 

Para el primer trimestre del corriente año hidrológico (octubre-diciembre), se aprobó un trasvase de 101,70 hm3, pero han entrado en Entrepeñas y Buendía sólo 95,37 hm3, por lo que se ha trasvasado el 106 % de lo que ha entrado. 

"¿Es esto serio? Estamos hablando de los embalses de cabecera, los garantes de regular el río en todo su tramo alto y medio. Es sencillamente inaceptable", han afirmado desde las plataformas.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/121301

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esa petición, como todas, caerán en saco roto.

El Tajo de Bolarque hacia arriba está adjudicado al Levante y no hay nada que hacer.




> Apuntan que el pasado año hidrológico 2011/12 entraron en Entrepeñas y Buendía 360,90 hectómetros cúbicos y se trasvasaron 386,19 hm3, es decir, se trasvasó el 107,00 % de lo que entró.


No está nada mal. Y eso que sólo eran los "excedentes"...

----------


## No Registrado

Desde la Asociación de los municipios ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendia, ante la reunión que la Comisión de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo Segura va a celebrar mañana día 12 de febrero de 2013, queremos manifestar las siguientes consideraciones: Es nuestro deseo y nuestra formal reivindicación que dicha Comisión no acuerde un nuevo trasvase de agua del Tajo al Segura porque existen razones objetivas que lo hacen totalmente inviable. SIGUE

Es bien sabido que durante el pasado año hidrológico se ha trasvasado hacia el Segura más agua que ha entrado en los embalses de cabecera. Concretamente, mientras que los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía recibieron 360 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, fueron trasvasados 386 hectómetros cúbicos, lo que supone una política de esquilmación de la cabecera del Tajo. Pero lo más grave es que ya se han aprobado para esta anualidad hidrológica el trasvase de 102 hectómetros cúbicos, siguiendo con esa indubitada política de incomprensión con las necesidades que tienen no sólo los pueblos ribereños, a los que se nos está damnificando gratuitamente, sino la propia cuenca del Tajo, que ve como su situación medioambiental, social y económica se deteriora sin poder hacer uso de los prioritarios derechos que sobre el agua tiene.
http://www.guadanews.es/noticia/12789/

----------


## No Registrado

Estos tipos lo quieren todo:

El presidente de la Federación Nacional de Comunidades de Regantes (FENACORE), Andrés del Campo, abogó hoy por flexibilizar la cesión temporal de derechos del uso del agua entre las cuencas del Tajo al Segura con el objetivo de que los usuarios puedan disponer de recursos garantizados en épocas de sequía o de déficit de agua.

De esta forma, en lugar de desarrollar una ley específica para llevar adelante el trasvase como sería necesario en la actualidad, los regantes apuestan por reducir los trámites a un contrato entre organismos de cuenca, lo cual facilitaría su puesta en práctica.

Estos acuerdos bilaterales -que contarían con un control de la Administración para garantizar los órdenes de preferencia de uso (consumo humano, regadío, industrial)-, se alzan hoy por hoy como la alternativa más ágil y efectiva para paliar la falta de embalses y trasvases en las demarcaciones menos reguladas, máxime cuando ya existen las conducciones pertinentes para poder materializar la cesión de agua.

De esta forma, en un contexto en el que afrontar la ejecución de trasvases exigiría una normativa específica, encendiendo todo tipo de tensiones políticas y territoriales, apostar por esta medida temporal evitaría una guerra del agua entre regantes de la cuenca cedente y receptora, en un momento además en el que los objetivos de déficit público hacen inviable acometer nuevas inversiones en obras de regulación.

Además, los trasvases se topan ahora mismo con una dificultad añadida por el aumento previsto del nivel de los caudales ecológicos -agua mínima necesaria para preservar los hábitats naturales- como ocurre así en el caso del Tajo, dificultando así que pueda abastecer de forma permanente a la cuenca del Segura.

http://eldiadigital.es/not/75048/los...bscriber=28836

----------


## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...%20mancha.aspx

*La aprobación de un trasvase de agua al Segura abre una guerra en Castilla-La Mancha*

*El Gobierno aprueba hasta 76 hm3, a los que se oponen la Plataforma y municipios*

12/02/2013



La decisión dell Ministerio de Agricultura de aprobar la disponibilidad en la cabecera del Tajo para el trasvase al Segura de un máximo de 76 hectómetros cúbicos (hm3), de los que 28,3 se reservarán para el abastecimiento, ha provocado una auténtica guerra de declaraciones en Castilla-La Mancha, al oponerse con contundencia tanto la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía como a Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo, que la ha tachado de "auténtica barbaridad" La Comisión Central de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura, reunida hoy, autorizó esta disponibilidad de agua para los meses comprendidos entre enero y marzo.
    El volumen de agua disponible se trasvasará de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía "en función de la demanda", según indicó el Ministerio en un comunicado.
Durante el encuentro, presidido por Liana Ardiles, directora general del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (Magrama), se destacó el "esfuerzo para acercar posiciones entre las partes" en un año hidrológico especialmente seco "marcado por la escasez de precipitaciones".
    Según la nota del Ministerio, el periodo 2011-2012 ha sido el más seco de la serie histórica registrada (en los últimos cien años), en el Sistema Entrepeñas-Buendía. "Una tendencia descendente que, si no aumentan las precipitaciones en los próximos meses, podría repetirse en el presente año hidrológico", recalcan. La reserva de agua embalsada en los pantanos de la cabecera del Tajo (Entrepeñas y Buendía) registra 616 hm3, el 24,89% de su capacidad total, que asciende a 2.474 hm3. El último trasvase de la cabecera del Tajo al Segura, el trimestre final de 2012, dispuso 101,7 hm3, 29,7%  para abastecimiento y 72% para zonas de riego.
    La Comisión de Explotación del Acueducto Tajo-Segura ha estipulado que los usuarios soliciten cada mes a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura del Ministerio (CHS) el volumen de agua que necesiten puntualmente, y se comprometió a emitir un informe detallado sobre los usos y utilización del agua autorizada hoy.

*La Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo pide medidas contundentes*

    Los primeros en responder a esta decisión ha sido la Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo, que ha tachado de "auténtica barbaridad" el nuevo trasvase al Segura y ha exigido una "reacción contundente" por parte del Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha. 
    Así se ha expresado en declaraciones a Efe uno de los portavoces de la plataforma, Miguel Ángel Sánchez,que ha exigido una respuesta "contundente" del Ejecutivo autonómico y ha pedido de nuevo el cese "inmediato" de la directora general del Agua del Ministerio, Liana Ardiles. "Es inaceptable. Evidencia que el Ministerio sigue la línea editorial dictada desde Murcia", ha aseverado Sánchez, quien ha criticado que vaya a haber un nuevo trasvase, pese a las altas reservas de la cuenca del Segura (56 %), frente a las de la cabecera del Tajo (24%).
    Aunque el portavoz de la Plataforma en Defensa del Tajo ha admitido que el nuevo trasvase se ajusta a la ley,  ha subrayado la necesidad de cambiarla para "adaptarse a los tiempos", al igual que ha ocurrido en otros ámbitos. De esta manera, ha exigido la aprobación "ya" del borrador del plan de cuenca del Tajo, que fije caudales ecológicos "reales y serios" en Aranjuez, Toledo y Talavera de la Reina y que, por tanto, modifique los esquemas de explotación del trasvase Tajo-Segura.
    "Hoy vemos cómo se decide trasvasar, una vez más, el agua que debería dar vida al Tajo. Y el río continúa siendo un cadáver. Una vez más, esta primavera el canal del Tajo-Segura volverá a ser el río con mayor caudal de la cuenca del Tajo", ha lamentado y ha señalado que el volumen de agua aprobada para trasvasar en tres meses equivale al abastecimiento de Toledo o Talavera de la Reina (ciudades de 90.000 habitantes) durante doce años. 

*Una "barbaridad" para los municipios ribereños*

     También la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños de los embalses de Entrepeñas y Buendía ha opinado que el nuevo trasvase al Segura evidencia que a la presidenta castellanomanchega, María Dolores de Cospedal, "no le importa" su región y que el Gobierno central hace "cualquier cosa" por satisfacer a Murcia. 
    El presidente de la Asociación de Municipios Ribereños, Antonio Luengo, ha asegurado que es "una barbaridad" el nuevo trasvase y "no tiene ningún sentido" si se tiene en cuenta que la cabecera del Tajo cuenta con unas reservas de 599 hectómetros cúbicos , muy lejos de la cuenca del Segura, que está al 56,27 por ciento de su capacidad. 
    "Esto una señal inequívoca de que el Gobierno hace cualquier cosa por los regantes y no le importa damnificar a nadie", ha criticado el presidente de la asociación, quien ha considerado que lo hace porque Murcia aporta "votos importantes para el PP". Del mismo modo, ha opinado que este trasvase se realiza también "gracias a que a Cospedal no le importa la región".
    Para Luengo, el nuevo trasvase cumple la legislación española, que ha pedido reformar, pero a la vez "se salta" la directiva europea de Agua

----------


## No Registrado

Las sospechas se han cumplido.

Cañete y sus secuaces son los enterradores del Tajo.

R.I.P.

----------


## REEGE

Personalmente lo veo una barbaridad... No hay derecho a éste abuso!!! :Mad:

----------


## No Registrado

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...2963959&type=1

----------


## No Registrado

Los regantes, descontentos y en desacuerdo con trasvase injusto y desacertado
http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1353348

No sé en realidad qué es lo que quiere ésta gente.

Manda eggs.

----------


## Luján

> Los regantes, descontentos y en desacuerdo con trasvase injusto y desacertado
> http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1353348
> 
> No sé en realidad qué es lo que quiere ésta gente.
> 
> Manda eggs.


Está claro lo que quieren. Agua como para regar arroz en Atacama, aunque planten pimientos y pepinos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo que más gracia me hace es ésto resaltado en negrita. ¿Pero cómo se puede tener tanta cara?  :Mad: 




> http://www.abc.es/agencias/noticia.asp?noticia=1353348
> 
> "Hay ya hastío, te sientes mal, tratamos de hacer las cosas con rigor en un regadío muy eficiente que mantiene la economía y el empleo y genera riqueza, lo que hay que mimar, no darle patadas. *Tendrían que darnos agua incluso si no hubiera ¿Cómo es posible que habiéndola no nos la den?* Nos fallan en lo más elemental", ha dicho Claver sobre la decisión del órgano del Ministerio de Agricultura.

----------


## No Registrado

Pues es la cara de la arrogancia, de la falta de solidaridad la que ellos tanto acusan a los demás, y en definitiva, de una ignorancia sin límites.

----------


## cantarin

Ellos ven agua en E+B, y saben que están por encima del límite legal. Quieren ese agua porque creen que es suya y listo.

Lo mejor que les podía pasar, es que se llevaran todo por encima de los 240 hm3, de aquí a junio. Entonces a ver que piden!!! porque esos como no les den un escarmiento no aprenden. Es triste pero no hay solucion al pobre tajo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hombre amigo, que alegría de verte de nuevo por aquí, se te echa mucho en falta  :Smile: 




> Lo mejor que les podía pasar, es que se llevaran todo por encima de los 240 hm3, de aquí a junio. Entonces a ver que piden!!!


Bueno... si hace falta se llevan esos 240 Hm3 y montan una tubería para llevarse el agua de Beleña, Alcorco, Palmaces y Atance.

----------


## Luján

> Hombre amigo, que alegría de verte de nuevo por aquí, se te echa mucho en falta 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno... si hace falta se llevan esos 240 Hm3 y montan una tubería para llevarse el agua de Beleña, Alcorco, Palmaces y Atance.


No tienen que montar tubería ninguna. Empezarían a esquilmar Alarcón, que ya tienen la infraestructura preparada.

Ah, y empezarían con más fuerza a pedir el Ebro.

----------


## REEGE

Un abrazo Cantarín y como ya te han comentado... se te echa de menos en el foro y como no en E+B!!

----------


## cantarin

> Un abrazo Cantarín y como ya te han comentado... se te echa de menos en el foro y como no en E+B!!


hola amigos

Aunque no escriba, yo sigo entrando al foro a ver mis queridos E+B, que por desgracia ya no son lo que eran hace un par de años, madre aquel séptimo arco del viaducto. Cuando he ido este verano con amigos y se lo contaban flipaban en colores, porque claro estás debajo de la piedra que se logró tapar y lo miras desde abajo y la ves ¡¡tan alta!! que parece imposible penarlo, pero es una realidad.

un abrazo y seguiré por aquí, de vez en cuando os dejare mis opiniones que no han cambiado.

----------


## faeton

Hay que tomar cartas activas en el asunto, para empezar enviarles un correo electrónico a la Confederación hidrográfica del Segura, que parece que es la que no permite que los regantes del ATS puedan utilizar  los embalses de cabecera del Segura, con lo cual al parecer no tienen más narices  que sólo poder regar con aguas de Entrepeñas y Buendía, lo cual rompe cualquier lógica de gestión del agua.

Os animo a que enviéis emailes a la CHS.  Yo ya ha enviado uno.  Una cosa es ser solidario y otra es el cachondeo.


Este es su email, cada uno que remita lo que quiera, pero yo sólo pienso en el sentido común. Soy partidario del trasvase, pero no soy partidario de mala gestión, y la mala planificación. 

participacion.publica@chsegura.es



--------
Estimados Señores y Señoras de la CHS:

Por favor, hagan lo que tengan que hacer para que no se desperdicie ni una gota de agua, ahora que tenemos una época de bonanza.

Estoy a favor del trasvase, pero hacerlo ahora es de una mala gestión del agua, teniendo en cuenta como está la cabecera del Tajo a
menos de 30 % y los embalses de cabecera a más del 80%., cuando podría conservarse en la cabecera del Tajo, para cuando se necesite.

A los regantes del ATS,se  les tendría que permitir regar, con agua de Fuensanta y Cenajo que juntos están más del 80%, dejando
que se recupere la cabecera del Tajo para cuando se necesite, es la lógica, es el sentido común. Ustedes tienen el poder
para hacerlo. Hagan lo que manda la lógica y los que pedimos que gestionen bien nuestros bienes públicos.

Por favor, les ruego que me tranquilicen y que harán lo correcto..

Que todo el agua que sobre de Fuensanta y Cenajo, vaya a la Pedrera y a Algeciras, y por último a Cuevas de Almanzora, 
Que no se pierda una gota de agua. 

Espero que me respondan, dándoles las gracias por adelantado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El problema no está en la CHS faeton. El problema está más arriba...

El único que puede resolver este problema es el Gobierno, pero dado que ninguno de ellos quiere hacerlo, la única solución es denunciar ante la Comisión Europea la situación del río Tajo y que la Comisión obligue al Gobierno Español a cumplir la normativa europea en materia de aguas, que por si alguien duda, es de OBLIGADO CUMPLIMIENTO.

Recordemos que el Gobierno Español ya ha sido condenado por incumplimiento de la normativa europea en materia de aguas y por no tener los planes de cuenca.

*Que intervenga el Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea.*

----------


## No Registrado

Esta plataforma, a través de facebook, ha anunciado la presentación de un libro sobre el tema, coordinado por los profesores Beatriz Larraz Iribas y Alejandro Cano Saavedra.
http://www.revistaaqui.net/index.php...r-su-salvacion

Parece que se recogen el él varios trabajos en los que se analizan los motivos por los que el Tajo está cadaver, el principal, el trasvase.
Yo lo pedí ayer a la editorial contrareembolso.
Para los susceptibles, no tengo nada que ver con los autores ni con la plataforma, pero me parece interesante para a ver si así, los ribereños del Tajo se despiertan de una vez y luchan por el río.

----------

